# My Training Day



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Sounds like you guys had a ton of fun. I can't wait to see my guy nail a mark. Good luck tomorrow at the hunt test!!!!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

what a great day! Wish I could have been there to watch my Gabby Goober!
Good luck tomorrow, can't wait to hear how it went.


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Very nice! Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Sounds like you had a fantastic training day. I cant wait to hear about your JH test.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Sounds like a great day  Hopefully you collected orange today


----------

